# Jackson Mississippi



## Jayouzts (Mar 29, 2007)

Im looking for gaming groups in the Jackson Mississippi area.  I am interesting in D20/Dungeons and Dragon, D20 Future, and D20 Modern.  I can play or DM.  I have been playing RPG's since 1981 but currently don't have much going on in the gaming front.


----------

